# hypothyroidism and anabolic steroids use



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi All,

Been a while since i have posted a new topic, so hopfully any doctors or anyone in the know about thyroids may be able to help me.

As of today, i have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism.(Underactive thyroid) (Thyroiditus, which means theres to much thyroid antibodies floating around and i now need to go on levothyroxine to get my thyroid levels back to normal) (Im also 25 which is pretty young for hypothyroidism)

Now i have used any gear as such for a while now but was planning early next yr.

However, i now need my blood monitoring every 6 weeks untill we get the HRT for the thyroid sorted.

My question would be, if i used any gear at the moment, would this have any effect on my T3/T4, TSH etc levels on the blood tests? Or am i best off just hanging fire untill i have sorted the thyroid etc out?

Ok, thats the first question, the next one would be, if this does mess with the resutls, because ill have to have an annual blood test from now on to test everything, again would the gear effect these results? Would i need to come off everything say 2-3 months before the tests etc? Or would i be ok to run stright through them.

Any feedback would be handy, or any info from anyone else who suffers from this?

Cheers :beer:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Tren and decca lwer t3/t4


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

MXD said:


> Tren and decca lwer t3/t4


Dont suppose you got more to the reasons why these do have you?

Although personaly i dont use Deca, but would use tren in the future, but would need to see how much of an effect it has on the levels.


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Look up Dr Peatfields clinic on this link. He is brilliant. He has sorted my mate out without resorting to HRT for the thyroid.

http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/drpeatfield_clinics.php


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheater2K said:


> Dont suppose you got more to the reasons why these do have you?
> 
> Although personaly i dont use Deca, but would use tren in the future, but would need to see how much of an effect it has on the levels.


It is to do with the high level of prostaglandin production congruent with the use of tren in particular, as well as the abillity of progestins to affect the serrotonon/melatonin cycle, all of which increase your levels of IGF 1 and gh, which in turn have a suppressive effect on the thyroid.

I'm not an expert, and that is not a spot on explanaition, but it's along those sort of lines.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Im happy enough with the HRT, (As this also runs in the family)

I will look up the link, however, im still intrested in the above question, would useing gear effect any of the results etc.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Propper Joss said:


> It is to do with the high level of prostaglandin production congruent with the use of tren in particular, as well as the abillity of progestins to affect the serrotonon/melatonin cycle, all of which increase your levels of IGF 1 and gh, which in turn have a suppressive effect on the thyroid.
> 
> I'm not an expert, and that is not a spot on explanaition, but it's along those sort of lines.


cheers, ill look into this one in more detail as well then,

Any one else? :beer:


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

It doesnt directly effect the thyroid no but it changes the way the body binds the thyroid hormones and also estrogen has some sort of effect at the receptor making it harder for the thyroid to bind to the receptor...thus efectig the feedback loop.the igf1 issue would not really be a route id worry about

bottom line..if you are hypo then you need thyroxine or armour thyroid.if its just slihtly sluggish then maybe dr peatfield will be able to help...he uses natural glandulars that contain the building blocks for thyroid hormones bit also contain residual amounts of t4 and t3...

have you had full blood work

sodium

potassium

b12

ferritin

AM Cortisol


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

D-TROPIN said:


> It doesnt directly effect the thyroid no but it changes the way the body binds the thyroid hormones and also estrogen has some sort of effect at the receptor making it harder for the thyroid to bind to the receptor...thus efectig the feedback loop.the igf1 issue would not really be a route id worry about
> 
> bottom line..if you are hypo then you need thyroxine or armour thyroid.if its just slihtly sluggish then maybe dr peatfield will be able to help...he uses natural glandulars that contain the building blocks for thyroid hormones bit also contain residual amounts of t4 and t3...
> 
> ...


I'm sure I've read that progestins have a much greater effect on the thyroid than oestrogen.

Also, Peatfield does recommend armour-thyroid / naturthroid / west throid short term to some of his clients. These are dessiccated porcine glandular meds with t3 & t4 in measured amounts. They are milder than the synthetic versions.


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

If you have already been diagnosed with autoimmine thyroid probs then the chances are you gunna need it for life

It can have an effect on the free levels in you r blood yes wich will make it more difficult for your doc to find the right amount that you need(wich i may add nhs are **** at this cos the dose by tsh not free hormones)so id say get stable and symptom fre first..then add in the anabolics..if you feel a liitle mre tired then maybe just add an additioal 25mcg t4 in...

im on 3 grains armour at the mo and my blood levels are bang on


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

D-TROPIN said:


> If you have already been diagnosed with autoimmine thyroid probs then the chances are you gunna need it for life
> 
> It can have an effect on the free levels in you r blood yes wich will make it more difficult for your doc to find the right amount that you need(wich i may add nhs are **** at this cos the dose by tsh not free hormones)so id say get stable and symptom fre first..then add in the anabolics..if you feel a liitle mre tired then maybe just add an additioal 25mcg t4 in...
> 
> im on 3 grains armour at the mo and my blood levels are bang on


D?, could you use armour thyroid instead of levo or synth for cutting? I'm guessing you could, but would be interested to hear your experience of it?


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

Its all the same really...just depends on the rate in wich you convert t4

t4 converts to t3 as the active hormone so the benefits of armour is you get a burst of t3 on each dose whilst the steady reserve of t4 acts as a back up converting all through the day

armour for me is better all round..dont get that achey feelin that you get on levo plus you get a ton of other benefites form the othe stuff in it...levo i feel 75%...armour morelike 99%...


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

D-TROPIN said:


> Its all the same really...just depends on the rate in wich you convert t4
> 
> t4 converts to t3 as the active hormone so the benefits of armour is you get a burst of t3 on each dose whilst the steady reserve of t4 acts as a back up converting all through the day
> 
> armour for me is better all round..dont get that achey feelin that you get on levo plus you get a ton of other benefites form the othe stuff in it...levo i feel 75%...armour morelike 99%...


Cheers for the reply,

I havnt got a note of the levels, but it has sent my colestrol through the roof (it was 8.6 2 months ago, now down to 6.8 on the last test, and now ive sorted the thyroxine)

Ive had every bit of bloodwork done to try and find out whats been wrong with me, lol, ive been a pin cushin for the past few months.

I will ask about Armour thy on my next appoinment as i have been prescribed levothy, which has helped alot even on the 2nd day, i feel alot better than i have been.

Do you run any gear etc though when you get your anual levels checked?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

D-TROPIN said:


> If you have already been diagnosed with autoimmine thyroid probs then the chances are you gunna need it for life
> 
> It can have an effect on the free levels in you r blood yes wich will make it more difficult for your doc to find the right amount that you need(wich i may add nhs are **** at this cos the dose by tsh not free hormones)so id say get stable and symptom fre first..then add in the anabolics..if you feel a liitle mre tired then maybe just add an additioal 25mcg t4 in...
> 
> im on 3 grains armour at the mo and my blood levels are bang on


Just re-read this post, thats great, this is the info i think im after, so basicly get the levels sorted, then away i go.

So really, once everything is level, solongs as im clean for the anual checks, everything should show up fine?


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

Re the cholesterol....

yeah thats prob a combo of the anabolics and the low thyroid

concentrate on the thyroid first and everything else will be easy

NHS dont generally prescribe armour but you might be lucky but you gotta fill in loads of paperwork and stuff.

it dont take long to get levels right but once you got it you dont even have to think about it...............unless you take gear..... 

if you get stuck drop me a pm

D


----------



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

I've found I'm in the same boat, but after reading about Iodine, I'm now using a product called Iodoral & hoping to avoid Thyroid meds.

Worth checking out what Dr Brownstein has to say on the subject. Iodine is a natural element, which has gone from our diet. UK RDA is enough to avoid a Goiter, but no more.

Brownstein claims that Thyroid meds raise the chance of Breast Cancer in Women by 50%, so (if true), can't be good for men either.


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

you can get enough iodine in your diet and if you take a multi vit..you dont need THAT much for thyroid function.

I heard good things about iodarol just didnt do much for me

worth tryin for 6 weeks and the re-doing bloods.as theres no match for the bodys natural rhythm


----------



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

D-TROPIN said:


> you can get enough iodine in your diet and if you take a multi vit..you dont need THAT much for thyroid function.


Not acc to Browstein. The Japanese eat about 15mg per day, but only because they eat loads of seaweed. The 150mcg UK RDA is (acc to him) a joke.

https://www.drbrownstein.com/homePage.php


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

thanks i check it out

they also say that too much iodine can mess up thyroid function also

i only did like 2 iodines a day with some tyrosine but that was after a t4 cycle before i was hypothyroid.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

D-TROPIN said:


> Re the cholesterol....
> 
> yeah thats prob a combo of the anabolics and the low thyroid
> 
> ...


Cheers mate,

Well it is on the NHS, but the doctor im useing is very good, so im sure she would listen if i mentioned other treatments, either way its worth a go.

So really, once i get it level, when im ready to go back on the gear (after all the tests) things should be ok? The only thing really is how much it alters it incase i need to have a test done while on cycle etc?

Ill shoot you a PM later tonight mate, as you seem to know alot more about this than i can actuly find out. :beer:


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

D-TROPIN said:


> thanks i check it out
> 
> they also say that too much iodine can mess up thyroid function also
> 
> i only did like 2 iodines a day with some tyrosine but that was after a t4 cycle before i was hypothyroid.


Just to touch up on this one, you say you used to use T4 etc before you found out you were hypo.

Do you think useing this before caused this? (Only reason im asking if i do feel its brought this on with me as i have used t3,t4 in the past, although this does run in the family, it doesnt normaly effect family members untill there mid 40's 50's, to which im 25 so early onset, unless body weight is also a factor - im 18stone)


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

Cheater2K said:


> Just to touch up on this one, you say you used to use T4 etc before you found out you were hypo.
> 
> Do you think useing this before caused this? (Only reason im asking if i do feel its brought this on with me as i have used t3,t4 in the past, although this does run in the family, it doesnt normaly effect family members untill there mid 40's 50's, to which im 25 so early onset, unless body weight is also a factor - im 18stone)


yeah it is possible as prior to everything goin tits up for me i was using 200mcg t4 for about 6 months and gh and loads of other stuff!!!.

then about 3 months after i started gettin ill i had my thyroid checked and it was crap compared to my old blood tests prior to t4 use...

i gave it another 12 weeks(so 6 motnhs off thyroid meds) and the levels stayed the same so i was prescribed a trial of thyroxine

That helped but then that started showing low cortisol symptoms so now i am on prednisolone(wich replaces cortisol) for the adrenals and switched to armour for thyroid

Its like a big sandwich..from alot of good docs opinion first you gotta treat

Adrenals

Thyroid

ThenTestosterone estrogen ect

Im hoping once i got all the adrenal business locked down i can start building back up

im down from 21st in good nic to 16st and doughy lol...shocking!..havent used gear since Dec last year

not training yet but gunna smash it up when i am better...

as long as your adrenals are fine thyroid is easy to treat...if adrenals are ****ed then its a nite mare as the thyroid just sits in the blood and you feel ****ty!!!

the speculated adrenal stuff could have been a result of high prolonged use of gear as it can have an effect on cortisol levels....

theres a lot more going on than you think when it comes to metabolic health thats why i wish id never ****ed with thyroid hormones and id probably still be trainin now...

good luck

D


----------



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

D-TROPIN said:


> as long as your adrenals are fine thyroid is easy to treat...if adrenals are ****ed then its a nite mare as the thyroid just sits in the blood and you feel ****ty!!!
> 
> D


I'd 2nd that. I recently started on Thyroid-S. After just 4 days I had saggy bags under my eyes! **** myself!!! Was told my Adrenals were probably low, so did a 24hr Saliva test with Genova Diagnostics, which showed I was WAY under at all 4 points. "Exhaustion" level.

Now taking a small amount of Hydrocortisone.

Not really planning to go back on Thyroid after all I've read. Prefer to give Iodine a chance.


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

it should be ok if your adrenals are sorted after

just have to add it in slowly like 1/2 a grain every two weeks

no training for a while and then adrenals should heal up nice!!!

good luck


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

D-TROPIN said:


> it should be ok if your adrenals are sorted after
> 
> just have to add it in slowly like 1/2 a grain every two weeks
> 
> ...


Intresting, not had the adrenals tested. Although after 3 days on thyroxine i do feel alot better, not perfect, but alot better, not as tired and now want to actuly do stuff.

Its strange, although its the blood tests every 6 weeks now to find the correct dose.

Suppose what i do need to figure out is how much of an effect gear has on the tsh/t3/t4 levels so i can adjust meds. :cool2:


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

what dose you started on 50mcg?

should be ok on thyroxine as long as you can convert t4 to t3

yeah get your tests done evry 6 weeks

get the free t4 in the upper part of the range with the free t3 in the upper part of the range and hold that dose

then when using anabolics you can test 4 weeks into a cycle and see if the free levels have changded...then you could just increase by like 12.5mcg to 25mcg t4 to adjust the levels and then retest in a few weeks....then resume the lower dose 3 or so weeks after cycle


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

D-TROPIN said:


> what dose you started on 50mcg?
> 
> should be ok on thyroxine as long as you can convert t4 to t3
> 
> ...


Well the doc has only started me on 25mcg untill the next blood test. Which from what ive read does seem a little low?

Suppose if i get in the upper ranges of t3/t4 gear woudl only lower them to the lower limits?


----------

